# srt sur iPod touch



## magiciendoz (19 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,


Je possède un iPod touch et j'ai une question sur la vidéo.

Je ne savais pas trop ou poser ma question donc excusez moi les modosc 

J'ai vu dans la keynote que le nouveau firmware permet de lire les sous titres. Moi j'ai principalement des fichiers en .avi et en .srt

Est ce que quelqu'un sait comment il faut faire pour les voir ?

Merci beaucoup de m 'avoir lu.


----------



## whereismymind (19 Janvier 2008)

Je pense qu'il s'agit plus de vidéos dont les sous titres sont intégrés dedans un peu comme dans un DVD.
De plus, tes fichiers AVI ne passent de toutes façon pas dans un iPod Touch (Malheureusement, je dirai  )


----------



## kitetrip (19 Janvier 2008)

Il faut de toute façon convertir les vidéos afin de les mettre sur l'iPod Touch.
Je pense que les vidéos soutitrés seront plutôt distribuées de manière officielle (clips...)


----------



## whereismymind (20 Janvier 2008)

Clairement. Apple n'est pas là pour promouvoir le tout gratuit, c'est pas vraiment le genre de la maison


----------

